# COQUITLAM | Burquitlam Park | 155m | 50 fl | 99m | 30 fl | 3 fl | T/O



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Project 1 — Burquitlam Park (579 Smith Ave.): The plan will see Concert Properties rezone Burquitlam Park, the subject of a recent land swap with the city, transforming it from a grass playing field and baseball park to a multi-use development with a 50-storey condominium tower — it will be the city’s tallest — with approximately 435 units and another 30-storey purpose-built rental tower with approximately 275 units. In between the two towers will be a two- to three-storey, 55,000-sq. ft. YMCA recreation facility with a pool, gym, multi-purpose space and more. The cost hasn’t been finalized but $25 million in community amenity contributions from developers will be available for the project, with the city paying 50% and the YMCA covering the rest, plus operating costs. As well, there will be a community policing station and a 50-stall park-and-ride facility, plus about 1.5 acres of community park in the area, which is close to Burquitlam Station and Bosa’s Uptown development.










https://www.burnabynow.com/real-est...burquitlam-development-moves-ahead-1.23206150

IMG_8731 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8735 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Yellow Fever said:


> View attachment 2098405
> View attachment 2098407
> View attachment 2098410
> View attachment 2098412
> ...


What's the tall building in the back? I really like that design.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

